# What year/model accutron?



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Had this old sat in a box for a few years, and I didn't record the model number or year at the time ( and now I've totally forgotten duh)

Amazingly, found a battery and she runs fine!



Next to my 1974 seamaster for size.



Thanks folks..


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

It's a 1970 model


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The N7 on the back is the date code so it is 1977.

L - 1950's
M - 1960's
N - 1970's

Etc, etc,etc


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Much obliged, err, when I press in the stud, it stops for about a minute, then re starts.

What's it for?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Roy said:


> The N7 on the back is the date code so it is 1977.
> 
> L - 1950's
> M - 1960's
> ...


 I stand corrected.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

lebaron said:


> Much obliged, err, when I press in the stud, it stops for about a minute, then re starts.
> 
> What's it for?


 It allows you to move the hour hand only.


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh, does it then re start itself?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I believe the centre one in this old advert is the same as yours :thumbsup:











lebaron said:


> Oh, does it then re start itself?


 I believe so, its been a long time since I've seen one.


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Interesting 'feature ' (or just weird  )

love the period ad, thanks !


----------

